# this really helps me



## 19048 (Jan 10, 2006)

I wanted to share something that I have found works for me. I am a long time sufferer of IBS-C female 49. I do all the â€œrightâ€ thingsâ€¦.Water, fresh fruit and veggies, daily exercise ect. Still I suffered with constipation and the awful feelings of incomplete evacuation. I took 1200mg of magnesium nightly on an empty stomach before bed nightly for months and worried about the high dose. I started drinking coconut water from brown hairy coconuts on an empty stomach after my evening walk. After a bit I would eat some of the coconut inside with some fresh pineapple. This has really worked for me and I no longer have needed the magnesium. You hear how coconut is high in saturated fat. Well, I get my blood tested for cholesterol all the time and it is always perfect. Personally I think you have to worry more about the cooked fat but thatâ€™s just my opinion.If you try this please do not use the canned coconut, it is full of junk. To pick a good coconut make sure there is no mold. Smell it for mold too. You make 2 holes in the â€œeyeâ€ at the top, turn it over in a glass and it pours. You can get coconuts very cheap at Asian or Indian markets (about a dollar each). Or you can talk to your produce guy to order them but they are twice as much in a supermarket. This is a miracle food and I wish it would go more main stream.I hope this helps someone. Please post to tell me if it helps you. Use my username so I can put it in the search engine.


----------



## 19048 (Jan 10, 2006)

I am just dying to know if ANYONE has tried this??? It has been 2 weeks for me and I have had so much success that I want to know if I am the only one this works for or if there are others?I have been suffering from chronic constipation for many, many years. My diet is excellent and I exercise daily and water...oh the water! Nothing worked for me except the mega-magnesium.And this actually works. Please let me know if this works for anyone else or if you have tried it and it did not work for you. I feel hopeful for the first time in a long time. I also wanted to add that the coconut water has little or no fat if that is a problem for you. It is the coconut meat that has all the fat


----------



## Joanne (Feb 3, 2000)

How much of the coconut water do you drink?I hope not too much because I am sensitive to eveything but this may be worth a try for me.


----------



## 19048 (Jan 10, 2006)

Yes, yes, please try it. I was a hard case. I usually drink 1 or 2 then follow with a bit of the meat inside. I can't believe this is working for me for 2 weeks straight and it helped my feeling of incomplete evacuation. I have had that AWFUL feeling with me for the longest time and today was the first day I did not have it at all! Please let me know if it worked for you!


----------



## 21078 (Oct 1, 2005)

Trailrunner - sounds like its worth a try ... please be more explicit. Do you mean you drink the milk of 2 coconuts, or 2 glasses (what size?) of coconut milk? What led you to try coconuts?Thanks!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

doing a search on this board for "coconut milk" yields a lot of info. there's been quite a bit of discussion on it over the years.


----------



## 19048 (Jan 10, 2006)

OK hereâ€™s the routine: In the evening after I take a walk I drill 2 holes on the top of each brown coconut. I drain out the water and drink it. I usually drink 2 maybe 3 coconuts because they taste so great. Then I have fresh pineapple and some of the meat inside of the coconut. Within 2 hours I was using the bathroom and I was going again in the morning. I used to drink a coconut shake in the morning but it did not give me the results like I have had drinking it at night. I got the idea from the movie "Castaway" where Tom Hanks proclaims coconuts to be the greatest laxitive in the world. Sadly in the past when I found something that worked for me it stopped working after awhile. I am so hoping this will not stop working although already I am seeing diminished bulk in the bathroom (sigh*). I still hold out hope. Coconut milk is different than coconut water. The water has almost no fat. Coconut milk is when the inside is whipped into the water making a thick creamy liquid (also delicious). I hope this helps someone. I have been the happiest about the feeling of incomplete evacuation that has been gone for 3 days nowâ€¦.that feeling will put me in the nut house. I feel cautiously optimistic and I will keep you posted.


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

I was with you on this until you mentioned pineapple. I get a mouthful of canker sores from just a tiny bit of it or of the juice. I usually manage to have a small bm each morning, but for me the main problem is the cramping and feeling like I have to go later each day (even though I often can't). This can go on for hours at a time. Any one else have that? I also get cramping in my stomach and left side of my abdomen a lot.


----------



## 16636 (Sep 29, 2006)

Sure, I get that exact pattern. Except for when I'm not on any medication and I can go for 5 days or more w/o anything happening. No real pain or anything unless I take fiber.Currently my soreness or pain is on the lower left. For a while it was on the right.Dana


----------



## 19048 (Jan 10, 2006)

Well you don't have to have pineapple if it bothers you. Many times I don't have the pineapple and it still works for me. From everything I have read, if a food bothers you don't eat it. But if you can take the coconut water please try it and let me know how you do with it. Last night and this morning it worked very well for me and I did not have the incomplete evacuation feeling at all. Thank Goodness!


----------



## 19048 (Jan 10, 2006)

Itâ€™s been a couple of days since I last checked in. I want to report that even after an awful fight with my husband last night I was STILL able to use the restroom in the morning and I was really stressed out! The coconut water is still working for me and the feeling of incomplete evacuation has been gone for about 5 days now. I now have a good source for coconuts. He orders them for me at the Asian Market 40 coconuts for $30â€¦. beats medication!!! Please let me know your results if you try it.


----------



## 13393 (Feb 18, 2007)

Have you tried this with any of the packaged coconut waters like vitacoco? I'm thinking in terms of long term useage or traveling it would probably be more convenient. I may have to give this a try.


----------



## 19048 (Jan 10, 2006)

I have looked into canned coconut water drinks and packaged coconut and I am not a fan. I donâ€™t want all the extra sugar and chemicals added. And the pasteurization process kills a lot of the nutrition. It may work I just donâ€™t know. What I do know it is still working for this hard core chronic constipation I have had for YEARS. I have now been going 2x a day but best of all no incomplete evacuation feeling!!!!! I donâ€™t have to drink gallons of water any more to compensate for the mega doses of magnesium I had to take. And since I stopped the magnesium my skin is not dry and I am not dizzy any more. I just feel really good and want to say this is worth a good try (along with good diet and exercise of course). Again, please let me know if this works for you.


----------



## 13393 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi Trailrunner,I tried packaged pure coconut water that I found at Wild Oats and it seemed to be helping then I found some fresh coconuts and gave them a try. Unfortunately I also ate one of my "problem" foods around the same and I went on one of those bad benders - so to speak. While waiting for the situation to clear up I started researching coconut products. Based on what I found I decided to give coconut oil a try. So far, knock on wood, I've been regular for a week. I'm not passing judgement on it yet because we've all been down that road too many times. Here's my regimen: 1 very scant tsp of organic virgin unrefined coconut oil spread on a cracker every evening. The oil is semi-solid and spreadable at room temp. I AM still taking magnesium in the evening, it had stopped working for me which is why I was desperately looking for something else. I will try tapering off of it in a week or so if everything else is going well. Now here is a CAUTION: I read that people who started off taking too much coconut oil and didn't slowly ramp it up got SICK SICK SICK. If any one else tries this please start off with about 1/2 tsp per day and slowly work your way up. I will keep going and give updates along the way .Fingers crossed.


----------



## 18336 (Feb 28, 2007)

i have been very excited about the coconut myself for other reasons. My mother in law gave me a book a while ago that i just read about coconut being a miracle food and i believe this too be true. i was mixing the coconut water with my coco not all the juice just some. maybe i will try it two coconuts. i can literally feel a boost from it like an aphrodisiac or something its good for sooo many things- i too will try it i have c also.


----------



## 14484 (Mar 18, 2007)

i am going to try this today.


----------



## 14484 (Mar 18, 2007)

I just wanted you to know i went out and bought 2 coconuts and some pinapple chunks and went at it. Man the milk tastes bad! Im keeping my fingers crossed as usual but definately LOVE natural remedies of any kind. My colon needs a break.


----------



## 14484 (Mar 18, 2007)

WOW! I'm impressed. I'm pretty sure this helped me. I did it last night and had slight movement a few hours later. That night I drank a chocolate fiber shake (citrucel) and Again in the morning and had movement this afternoon!So happy...tonight I am going to see how the coconut works on its own.


----------



## 14486 (Mar 20, 2007)

Have any of you had experience with virgin coconut oil softgel capsules? I read somewhere on this forum about them. I bought some at the local health food store yesterday. The bottle said to take 3 with a glass of water and a meal. I took them at dinner yesterday. I mostly get pain in my left side after a meal, but I didn't have this after I took them. The one problem I did have though is that about an hour later I got a really terrible mediciny, metallic like taste in my mouth which lasted hours. Has anyone else had this experience? I was thinking maybe it was either the coating on the capsule or something I ate or drank with it. I'm hoping it wasn't the oil itself that did it. It's morning now and I haven't had a bowel movement yet, but the pain hasn't returned yet either. Need some insight on this. I would much rather take capsules than drink water out of coconuts. Too much hassle, but I can't stand that taste I had in my mouth for hours last night.


----------

